# Louis-Antoine Dornel



## Taggart

Louis-Antoine Dornel 1680??? to 1755????

We have very little biographical information about M. Dornel. He is most famous for coming second in 1706 to Rameau in a competition to succeed François D'Agincourt as organist at Sainte Madeleine-en-la-Cité. Dornel got the job because Rameau refused the terms set by the church authorities.

I quote subtly different dates from wiki since in 1780 La Borde's Essai sur la musique ancienne et moderne reports that Dornel had died 25 years earlier at the age of 75, placing his death during the second half of the 1750s and his birth in 1680.

Dornel acted as the music master of the Académie Française from 1725 to 1742. He also held several organist posts in Paris. He was never a salaried court musician.

Two examples of his work:






and






It is obvious that, as in England, there was talent in depth in France as well.


----------



## Ingélou

I marvel at how many baroque composers there are, and am especially pleased to find another *French* Baroque composer.

Here is another lovely piece of Dornel:


----------

